# Vertical scrollbars missing in Word 2003



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

The only time the vertical scrollbars show is when I put Word in "Read" mode. Otherwise, no matter how many pages there are, the scrollbars are always missing from any other layout.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try Tools > Options > View Tab. In the top section 'Show' make sure there is a check beside 'Horizontal scroll bar' and 'Vertical scroll bar'.

Regards


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> Try Tools > Options > View Tab. In the top section 'Show' make sure there is a check beside 'Horizontal scroll bar' and 'Vertical scroll bar'.
> 
> Regards


Thanks! :sayyes:


----------

